# fudesse



## pizzi

_Come se niente *fudesse*_

Oltre a Svanitella Svanité, che storia ha *fudesse*? Si tratta di un uso arcaico/regionale di *fosse*, oppure è solo un prodotto di Carosello?


----------



## irene.acler

Posso assicurare che non è un termine di uso regionale in Trentino (altrove non lo so!).
Così di primo acchito mi verrebbe da dire che è un termine di uso arcaico...


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Ho cercato sul Serianni ed ho trvato come forme arcaiche del congiuntivo impefetto del verbo essere la variante in _u_, cioè _fussi_, _fusse,  ecc._  Ma "fudesse" non viene mai citato e tantomeno descritto.

Nel fare una ricerca in Google ho visto che appare in pagine web in spagnolo, che Svanitella Svanitè abbia volutamente fatto una confusione linguistica?


----------



## pizzi

Giannaclaudia said:


> Nel fare una ricerca in Google ho visto che appare in pagine web in spagnolo, che Svanitella Svanitè abbia volutamente fatto una confusione linguistica?


 
Soagnolo? Oppure portoghese?


----------



## Nurnen

Non è che magari aveva un intento scherzoso?


----------



## Angel.Aura

pizzi said:


> _Come se niente *fudesse*_
> 
> Oltre a Svanitella Svanité, che storia ha *fudesse*? Si tratta di un uso arcaico/regionale di *fosse*, oppure è solo un prodotto di Carosello?


 
Pizzi, ci hai preso in pieno. 
Uso arcaico/regionale lombardo al posto di *fosse*
(cfr http://it.wikisource.org/wiki/O_cara_la_mia_mama e anche Edipo di Testori)
Cia'
A.A.


----------



## pizzi

Grazie! 
L'ho sentito da una ragazza di Monza, avevo dei dubbi ora fugati...
Ricià
piz


----------



## Necsus

Qui si parla di dialetto intrese... 

Italiano:
Che egli sia Che egli sia stato Che egli fosse
Intrese:
Che lü sia Che lü sia stai Che lü füdès (*)
(*) Un’antica canzonetta in lingua «mista» iniziava: «Come se niente fudesse…»


----------



## kurumin

_Fudesse _(grafia popolare di _fodesse _) significa _fottesse _in ptgs.
Perciò è così frequente su Google.


----------



## pizzi

kurumin said:


> _Fudesse _(grafia popolare di _fodesse _) significa _fottesse _in ptgs.
> Perciò è così frequente su Google.


 
Scusa se ho dei dubbi: mi sembra molto strano che nell'Italia democristiana degli inizi della televisione si passata una pubblicità con tale significato..., a meno che non sia un'evoluzione del termine...

Mi dici che significa *ptgs*? Grazie!


----------



## irene.acler

pizzi said:


> Mi dici che significa *ptgs*? Grazie!



Credo sia *portoghese *


----------



## Necsus

Sì, è portoghese, quindi non si riferisce all'Italia (democristiana), pizzi...


----------



## pizzi

Necsus said:


> Sì, è portoghese, quindi non si riferisce all'Italia (democristiana), pizzi...


 
 meglio così!


----------



## Juri

Permettete che ammanisca una chicca di istro-veneto?
"Jeri ga piovesto e go dovesto crompar una ombrela"
(Ieri e' piovuto e ho dovuto comprare un'ombrello)

Non c'entra ovviamente con fudesse, che me l'ha fatto ricordare.


----------



## irene.acler

Juri said:


> Permettete che ammanisca una chicca di istro-veneto?
> "Jeri ga piovesto e go dovesto crompar una ombrela"
> (Ieri e' piovuto e ho dovuto comprare un'ombrello)
> 
> Non c'entra ovviamente con fudesse, che me l'ha fatto ricordare.



Ehm, in effetti non c'entra nulla con fudesse!
(Comunque, in dialetto trentino è molto simile: "algeri l'ha piovesto e ho dovesto crompar na ombrela". )


----------



## vikgigio

irene.acler said:


> Ehm, in effetti non c'entra nulla con fudesse!
> (Comunque, in dialetto trentino è molto simile: "algeri l'ha piovesto e ho dovesto crompar na ombrela". )



Algeri?? che figata! E pensare che là (ad Algeri) non ci piove mai! 

Cmq in napoletano è proprio uguale!! -> Ajer' a cchiuvut' e agge 'ut' a accattà nu 'mbrell'. Che strana coincidenza!


----------



## irene.acler

Hihi!! Sì, proprio "algeri"! Mi sa che ora vado off-topic, comunque qui si dice spesso l'espressione ironica "parto algeri per ancoi", giocando sulla parola algeri (che indica sia "ieri" sia "Algeri", capitale dell'Algeria).


----------



## vikgigio

irene.acler said:


> Hihi!! Sì, proprio "algeri"! Mi sa che ora vado off-topic, comunque qui si dice spesso l'espressione ironica "parto algeri per ancoi", giocando sulla parola algeri (che indica sia "ieri" sia "Algeri", capitale dell'Algeria).



Beh, già che siamo fuori tema da un bel po', approfittiamone prima che i moderatori ci riprendano e cancellino i nostri post senza pietà.. e dimmi che vuol dire 'ancoi'


----------



## irene.acler

Hihihi!!
"Ancoi" vuol dire "oggi"!


----------



## vikgigio

irene.acler said:


> Hihihi!!
> "Ancoi" vuol dire "oggi"!



Aspè, sarò rinco forte, ma non l'ho capita! In che modo ha senso la frase se s'interpreta 'algeri' come la città? Non è che magari è "parto ancoi per algeri"?


----------



## irene.acler

AHAHAH! Aiuto, è l'incontrario!! Ero proprio addormentata ieri, ahahahah!!
Scusami, sì sì, è "parto ancoi per algeri"! Dio mio, che figuraccia


----------



## vikgigio

irene.acler said:


> AHAHAH! Aiuto, è l'incontrario!! Ero proprio addormentata ieri, ahahahah!!
> Scusami, sì sì, è "parto ancoi per algeri"! Dio mio, che figuraccia



No, figurati, nessuna figuraccia
Comunque ora sì che ha più senso.. molto carino il gioco di parole...


----------

